
Coronavirus patients can benefit from blood of the recovered, new study shows - pseudolus
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-04-coronavirus-patients-benefit-blood-recovered.html
======
samizdis
That's hopeful, at least. I'd not read anywhere about the initiative by the
New York Blood Center, either. Here's their press release from April 3:

[https://www.nybloodcenter.org/news/articles/new-york-
blood-c...](https://www.nybloodcenter.org/news/articles/new-york-blood-center-
calls-donations-recovered-covid-19-patients-build-public-bank-convalescent-
plasma-new-treatment/)

There is a link to a form for prospective donors.

